#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Access Tables & Databases >  >  Trouble With Access Relationships

## keithfender

Hello again guys,

This is my first post in the Access area of the forums. I'm learning Access and I am having trouble with my relationships in Access. Most of my tables are Linked Tables. Having this, all of my relationships are 1 to 1 it seems. Here is my example.

In Table A I have acount info and I have linked Acct # to Acct # in Table B which has order and branch info. As a test, I tried to create a Report using Table A's Acct # and another field that was in Table B. Yeah, it didn't work. Are there any sites that can teach me how to build relationships/reports with linked tables?

I know this is all kind of vague. Please ask me for any specifics if you need them to help answer my problems.

Regards,

Keith

----------


## alansidman

Create a query that has all the fields you want in your report and then use the query as the record source for the report.  In this way, you can join your tables to get all the necessary data.

----------

